# recent purchases



## cookie (Jan 23, 2010)

picture....


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello John,

 What a great photo! What is the big brown guy on the left side? Is there a little SCA jar hiding behind the big Ball Standard? I hope you're gonna tell us about them...


----------



## cookie (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi- The big brown one is  .......C D BROOKS BOSTON [on shoulder] ..first one i've ever seen !


----------



## cookie (Jan 23, 2010)

another photo


----------



## cookie (Jan 23, 2010)

lids... a MANSFIELD lid in center grouping....


----------



## cookie (Jan 23, 2010)

The STANDARD has a few amber swirls in base...


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice ! That amber Lightning jar is great ! What is green one on far right ,second picture ? Nice colors !


----------



## cookie (Jan 23, 2010)

An english jar - CB


----------



## madman (Jan 23, 2010)

hey i like jars .... and those are some really nice ones!


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 23, 2010)

> The big brown one is .......C D BROOKS BOSTON [on shoulder] ..first one i've ever seen !


 
 Hey John,

 I think it's a Cocoa Jar, and appears to be a mighty nice one. Could I ask for a feature photo spread on the Brooks, please?

 Found an old Kovel's listing here. "C.d. Brooks, Boston, Amber, Metal Lid, Side Clamps, 1/2 Gal., Rb-520"

 They're listed as being in Dedham, in this 1890 USDA Analysis of Cocoa Preparations.  "C. D. Brooks, Dedham, Mass...
 C.D. Brooks, dedham, mass.........1/2 pound in tin. 25c..0.50 8927 54" and as perhaps being somewhat adulterated, "8927 54 Brook's Prepared Cocoa.................. 2 Much wheat starch........................................44.78.................2.38 3.02 3.85 1.27 1.93 64 8927"

 So, what's the story on the Green Guy? I also would like to see the swirly bottomed Standard, please...


----------



## cookie (Jan 24, 2010)

picture..


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello John,

 Man, that is a *Nice Jar!* It almost looks like it still has cocoa inside in your last photo.






 I forgot to ask you earlier about the closure in the lower left hand corner of the above photo, and that one right of center. What, what, what..?


----------



## dave3950 (Jan 24, 2010)

hi,
 The one on the left fits a "Lafayette" jar.  Not sure about the one on the right of center.
 Need to do some more research.  I'll get back to you.

 Dave


----------



## dave3950 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Again,
 The lid to the right of center does not appear to be a fruit jar lid.

 Dave


----------



## cookie (Jan 24, 2010)

Palmer Bros lid.....


----------



## ajohn (Jan 25, 2010)

Some cool looking jars there John.
 Did you get them all at once?
 Is that Qt. BOYD a cornflower???
 Also really like the pt. "block letter" BALL PM.I haven't seen too many of those around.


----------



## glass man (Jan 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cookie
> 
> lids... a MANSFIELD lid in center grouping....


 

 GREAT JARS! DO YOU HAVE A REAL BIG HAND OR ARE THOSE LIDS REAL SMALL?[]


----------



## junkyard jack (Jan 26, 2010)

Those are some pretty nice finds. Those Ball Perfect Masons are the first ones produced from the long-running BPM series, made from altered Boyd's molds. Any Midget jar is a good find as well.


----------

